# 4.75” rain



## Duck Slipper (Apr 23, 2018)

Despite 4.75” of rain in the last 48 hours this Cyp. Frosch Sabine was bent down in the water. Propped it up, 1 growth, 1 flower, maybe it will make it!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 23, 2018)

Duck Slipper said:


> Despite 4.75” of rain in the last 48 hours this Cyp. Frosch Sabine was bent down in the water. Propped it up, 1 growth, 1 flower, maybe it will make it!



Well, added a pic to this, but it didn't post...I'll back up, punt and try again.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 25, 2018)

Hope it keeps popping for you. We nearly got 4in in Cape as well. My seedlings from Spangle Creek are scheduled to arrive today.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2018)

You should use a 2nd party host to include photos.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 27, 2018)

NYEric said:


> You should use a 2nd party host to include photos.



I tried, might be my ancient IPad...anyhow, waiting for my kids to make it work!


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 12, 2018)

How is your Cypr. Frosch Sabine coming along?


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 12, 2018)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> How is your Cypr. Frosch Sabine coming along?



Sabine had one growth and it bloomed, actually was the first to bloom, flower was largest in the Cyp garden. 2 Pubescens bloomed with 4 flowers and 2 flowers on each plant. Rascal is blooming now with 6 flowers on 5 growths. Pink Pank was dissappointing, the first to pop out of the ground, with strong, 3 large growths that died at the base. 1 growth is left now. Reginae is the last to come out of the ground, and coming on strong with thick healthy looking growths, I think it will bloom. 3 Kentuckiense are getting ready to bloom, should be opened up by end of week. I've tried to post pics, This old iPad and the operator just can't get it done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2018)

Glad to hear your Cyps did well this year... would love to see some pictures!


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Jun 26, 2018)

How are your Cyps doing with all this heat and heavy rain?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 26, 2018)

After they finished blooming, they really haven't done much...I have watered and lightly fertilized religiously. Most of them are a light green color with some spotting on the leaves. I look forward to next year.


----------

